# Can I charge more?



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

So, I'm doing a large display stand to be used at a builder site to display the map of the subdivision and it was to be delivered on Aug 17. Problems with the office it was to go to and the warehouse burning down meant that I've housed the table in my house for almost 3 weeks. The top section is in my den and the base is in the basement and SWMBO is kind of sick of seeing it.

Do I dare ask for compensation for having to hang on to this beast for 3 weeks or can I even ask?

Don


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I would. I just finished a job that was to be owner supplied material at a mall here in Las Vegas. The contractor paid me $1000 to receive material and store it for a month in my warehouse, and then deliver it to the jobsite. It was not part of the original contract and outside the scope of my work. That was for 18 crates of stone which required 3 trips to the jobsite.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you have a written contract that specifies storage terms? If not you should get it in the fine print of every contract. Mine states that the items become mine after X amount of time. This may or may not be legal in your area, check the laws.

If not call them and kindly explain to them that they need to find a home for it - outside of yours. Be nice. Then send a certified letter saying the same thing. If their building burns down its unfortunate, but not your problem. Let them get a storage unit and pay for rent, after all I would think it would be covered by their business insurance.


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

I would eat the storage with the hope of future business. Next time write a storage clause into the contract.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

For me it would depend on how bad I wanted future work from this customer and if you think charging for it would jeopardize that. I think you have a right to, but do you want to.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

If the shoe was on the other foot,... Would you knock down the price if you delivered it late?

BJ


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Sometimes, if it's not in writing, a snag (like "sorry man, no cash
right now") can come up and leave you storing a project. See
if you can negotiate a storage fee. It's fair and it's not right for
clients to bottleneck your shop by using you for free storage
while they monkey about.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

If you have customers knocking down your door to give you more work, then charge for your time and space. If not and you want good PR then work with them and get a good referral.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Email received late yesterday and they have a temporary spot for me to take the table.

I never thought for a second that I would have to be storing this beast for three weeks so that thought didn't occur to me. I told the client on several occasions that I was a one man shop working in a 2 car garage and the two pieces were being 'stored' in my house. Although apologetic, she never got around to "we will compensate you for having to hang on to the table" but simply asked for a final invoice.

This is my first time dealing with a company so I'm not sure if they have the moral compass to realize that they really tested my wife's patience for three weeks without me having to tell them to pay the piper.

Honestly, I shouldn't have to let someone know that they are three weeks past the agreed to delivery date….maybe I'm hoping for too much.

If I give them a final invoice and nothing is in there about storage, would they automatically add on some coin to compensate or do they pay to the penny?

Stay tuned…


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

If you run into this in the future as soon as it happens I have written a letter to my customer informing them that their product is completed and ready for delivery. If delivery is not scheduled in a timely manor I will be forced to charge storage fee for the loss of shop space. This letter has gotten me both outcomes but it clearly lets the customer know


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I think I'll just chalk this one up and be more wary for the next time….


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*Don* I would not charge in this case, I don't see an up side, unless you never intend to do business with them, or think that they will refer you. I would however immediately amend your basic contract to account for such things. It is always appropriate, when notified in advance.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Don, I agree with Joey. Besides, I don't think that they anticipated the office and warehouse burning down. Sometimes you cannot anticipate every thing that might happen.


----------

